# July 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Jun 22, 2014)

Poll closes June 30th, at 11:59 PM.


Click here for the current time


----------



## Dictarium (Jun 22, 2014)

There's no poll.


----------



## Fin (Jun 22, 2014)

The thread posts before you're allowed to add the poll. Usually less than a five minute delay.


----------



## Dictarium (Jun 22, 2014)

Whoops, sorry about that.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 25, 2014)

It is good to be back in the saddle. YEEE HA!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Stranger at the door? But I want the panty incident! Whine and moan! ME ME ME!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 30, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Stranger at the door? But I want the panty incident! Whine and moan! ME ME ME!



I really wanted that one too, but alas, like the famous race horse "Lasty" it never had a chance.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 30, 2014)

Seeing as though "Stranger at the Door" was my suggestion and I'll be judging in July (whips out hall monitor notebook) you two are on notice!


----------

